# history.back --> location.href



## exciter (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem: wenn ein Surfer per history.back auf eine Seite kommt , soll er sofort auf eine andere weitergeleitet werden per location.href. Geht das?


----------



## phi_2k (22. Oktober 2003)

Nein, das geht definitiv nicht. Das Javascript-Objekt "history.back()" ist fest vordefiniert und da kann man nicht 'hineinpfuschen' und meiner Meinung nach ist das auch gut so :-(


----------



## exciter (22. Oktober 2003)

Jaja aber ich will ja nur feststellen ob der User DURCH history.back auf die Seite kam, da is doch nix mit rumpfuschen...


----------



## Fabian H (22. Oktober 2003)

Hm, du könntest es höchstens per  _window.document.referrer_ versuchen, obwohl du damit auch nicht wirklich erfährst, ob der user auf zurück geklickt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

nur eine Theorie: Du könntest die aktuelle Seite in einem Cookie speichern, welches du über onLoad ausließt und bei onUnload schreibt. Jetzt überwachst du die restlichen Links auf deiner Seite indem du bei onClick einen weiteren Wert im Cookie setzt. Wenn du jetzt onLoad das Cookie ausliest und das Flag für den Link nicht gesetzt ist, kannst du davon ausgehen das es über History gegangen ist (oder durch direkte Eingabe in die Adresszeile - kann man nicht abfangen).

Is aber nur eine Idee.

bye
Andreas


----------



## exciter (23. Oktober 2003)

Die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht! Danke! Mal schauen was ich draus machen kann...

exciter.


----------

